# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Full day seminar and networking event, “ROBOTS: From Imagination to Market”, April 17, 2014, MIT, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

robohub.org/robots-from-imagination-to-market

eventbrite.com/e/robots-from-imagination-to-market-tickets-10892869867

----------


## Airicist

ROBOTS14 - Michael A Burstein 

Published on Jan 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ROBOTS14 - Radhika Nagpal 

Published on Jun 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ROBOTS14 - Ben Einstein 

Published on Jun 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ROBOTS14 - Cynthia Breazeal 

Published on Jun 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ROBOTS14 - Sangbae Kim 

Published on Jun 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ROBOTS14 - Kate Darling 

Published on Jun 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ROBOTS14 - Matt Beane 

Published on Jun 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ROBOTS14 - Dario Floreano 

Published on Jun 24, 2014

----------

